# keds on my lgd



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

any ideas what I can use on my dogs? I found one led on one of the pups last night. boy I hate those things! any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Not sure what a 'ked' is? 
I assume you mean maybe some kind of insect and not a tennis shoe...lol?
What is your location?


----------



## mcsleg (Feb 24, 2013)

hello
a ked is a sheep tick. when I read the literature about them, it stated that keds are species specific so not dogs but I know what I pulled out of his fur. maybe it just got stuck in his fur from rubbing up against a sheep but...they are so gross looking. I thought I got rid of them all from the flock but I guess not. my farm is located in north western Alberta Canada. I hate those things 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------

